# 369 Pein Render



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2007)

Another render by me.





If you want ot use this, here is without the text.​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 9, 2007)

Pretty good. The shading is the best part in the pic (IMO) The colors are very nice and so are the light tones. The only thing that seems off is a blank background.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2007)

Its called a render! hehe, im not good at backgrounds yet, so i might start doing them soon. We will have to see.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice rendering although it tool forever to load on my screen.*__*


----------



## Denji (Sep 9, 2007)

Oooh! I like!


----------



## Elle (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job.  I like the light source reflected on his hair and subtly on his face.  The cloak could use a bit of shading though.  Nice render.


----------



## Saosin (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Edo (Sep 10, 2007)

very clean and nice coloring.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 10, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> Nice job.  I like the light source reflected on his hair and subtly on his face.  The cloak could use a bit of shading though.  Nice render.




Yeah im still learnign on how to color black areas, not really that good yet.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 10, 2007)

Really nicely done, I like that you managed to cut him out with fairly smoothed lines along the edges. The red in the white of his eyes make me think of pink eye though. I like the color you've used for the skin. The white on his forehead protector is a little strange with how oddly blotchy it looks. Would have liked to see more shading in his hair and some in the black of his cloak/forehead protector.


----------

